# Javea, Denia & Moraira video ...



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello

I'm not sure if anybody has uploaded this link before? But if you live in one of these areas, or like me, are planning on moving out to this lovely part of the World ... You will love this.

Hopefully I'm posting this in the correct part of the forum?


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

..
'Shhhhh' I want to keep the area a secret! :tape2:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

My Father lived in El Portet, nice place, rather cool in the winter months, he had gas fires.


----------

